# picking a teammate in GRID



## blazin-asian

ok, my teammate sucks lol. he doesnt win crap and occasionally comes in 3rd in 1 race. i am the one carrying the team and would like to know if there are any tips or tricks in picking a good teammate.

the only thing im doing is picking ones that take about 31-40% of winning, but they dont win jack anyways


----------



## 2Late4Me

you have 3 specs

Area (Or where the race comes from)
Signing Bonus
Percent of Winnings

Upping Signing bonus will make guys labeled as pros show up... Set area to all or any...

Also look for drivers with good all around stats...Balanced Drivers


----------



## blazin-asian

sweet. i currently have over $5 million so whats stopping me from just picking the best driver out there?


----------



## 2Late4Me

nothing


----------



## blazin-asian

great. thanks again









+repped


----------



## 2Late4Me

Watch out some of the pro team mates are fast making it harder to beat them...


----------



## Anth0789

You should like get the best teammate if you have the money of coarse.


----------



## DigitalSonata

I've noticed you also have to pay close attention to what type of race they like, they are usually GREAT (or better, depending on how much you pay them) at that one type of race, and *terrible* at everything else.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigitalSonata* 
I've noticed you also have to pay close attention to what type of race they like, they are usually GREAT (or better, depending on how much you pay them) at that one type of race, and *terrible* at everything else.

Same. My teammate always gets 1st or 2nd in the Pro Tuned races and does horribly on all other race types. He might get a podium finish every once in a while, but not often.


----------



## blazin-asian

so i have to pick a teammate for every type of race? that seems kind of excessive









im at the point where they upgraded my garage for global races or something. i wasnt really paying attention


----------



## P.J

what are Signing Bonus and Percent of Winnings? %-)


----------

